# Playhouse almost done....



## CaseyForrest (Jun 16, 2006)

I need to mill more siding, but have a line on some Cedar, so I may pull the ash off and redo all the siding with Cedar if theres enough.


----------



## woodshop (Jun 16, 2006)

Great job, hey that little guy is lucky to have a Dad like you. Looks like a great fort to defend from snowball attacks, and launch them at attackers in the yard. Is that a sandbox underneath?


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice Casey....I just cant photochop this one..:hmm3grin2orange: 

Keep up the good work..


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, his sandbox was existing. I orginally wanted to build it over the stump, but figured it would be better served covering the sand, shade and cover from the elements and Silver Maple helicoptors.

So far the only things used in the construction I bought are the 4x4 posts, and the Cordura panels for the roof.

I also need to get the railing on the "porch," and cut in a couple windows. Its still up in the air if we are going to add a slide, fire pole, or swing off one side.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool stuff. That's a great thing for a kid to have. Looks a whole lot better than the fort my boys are building from slab wood & scraps.  

But they're having fun with it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 16, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Cool stuff. That's a great thing for a kid to have. Looks a whole lot better than the fort my boys are building from slab wood & scraps.
> 
> But they're having fun with it.



Slab wood and scraps would be awesome!! I hadnt thought to go that rustic, maybe when we get out of the city.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks good. How many kids can say they have a playhouse made of hardwood?


----------



## t_andersen (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks very good, but it seems to me that it's a long way for a small boy to fall? Maybe you should put sand underneath for a softer landing?


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 17, 2006)

Good job. But it might be a little dark and hot without windows.

Your first instinct was correct....I would have used the stump as the base for the platform/floor.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 17, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> I also need to get the railing on the "porch," and cut in a couple windows.



Hmmm, I think he's got that covered Sap. Maybe I'm reading too much meaning into his statement.


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 17, 2006)

Newfie said:


> Hmmm, I think he's got that covered Sap. Maybe I'm reading too much meaning into his statement.




(Pssst: The rough openings for windows get framed at the same time as the rest of the walls do.)


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 17, 2006)

Saps correct, rough openings do get framed in with the rest of the rough. Thats if you know where you are going to put them. A REAL carpenter can add them later, with no ill effects.

Thanks for the kind words though Sap, I appreciate it.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 17, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Saps correct, rough openings do get framed in with the rest of the rough. Thats if you know where you are going to put them. A REAL carpenter can add them later, with no ill effects.




Casey I like the real carpenter part..LOL:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 17, 2006)

Figured if he can dish it out, he should be able to take it.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 18, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Saps correct, rough openings do get framed in with the rest of the rough. Thats if you know where you are going to put them. A REAL carpenter can add them later, with no ill effects.



Nice playhouse Casey. 

Make sure you use adequate headers on those load bearing walls, We wouldn't those enormous loads to bring the place crashing down. 


Sap, it's just a playhouse, shall we critique the blueprints. Where's the pictures of the grape-stake fence?


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 18, 2006)

Newfie said:


> Nice playhouse Casey.
> 
> Make sure you use adequate headers on those load bearing walls, We wouldn't those enormous loads to bring the place crashing down.
> 
> ...



Don't laugh too hard, because when you're dealing with odd structures such as this, that's exactly what you have to do....figure it to take enormous loads. Because even if your own kid doesn't have a bunch of friends, you have to figure that it is very likely that at some point that structure will be packed with kids, and having it collapse on them is not an option.

The fence wasn't scheduled for construction until after the new garage next to it is finished....and that's getting close. By the way, the stack of unstickered cedar slabs with the tarp on it is doing fine....no mold, and no splitting (unpainted ends too). LOL!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2006)

Casey...That looks good. You've made more than just a playhouse...you've made memories. Kids never forget things like that. Bob


----------



## brian660 (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah yeah memories are great but the real benefit is the ability to hide new purchases from the wife in there


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 19, 2006)

*BRIAN!!! Shh! Shh! 




Shaddup, willya?!?!?!*


----------



## woodshop (Jun 19, 2006)

brian660 said:


> yeah yeah memories are great but the real benefit is the ability to hide new purchases from the wife in there


wait... I thought the side door to the house that leads right down into the woodshop was for that... you mean all this time I could've been hiding them in the kids playhouse?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 19, 2006)

brian660 said:


> yeah yeah memories are great but the real benefit is the ability to hide new purchases from the wife in there



LOL, thats what the shed is for!!!

The playhouse is for my son to hide things from the both of us!!!


----------

